# PhotoShop CS4 - Copy and Paste Not Working



## willow315 (Apr 22, 2009)

I recently installed PhotoShop CS4 as part of the Create Suite Web Professional version.

I have been cutting and copying from a layer in one document and pasting into another document using Control C and Control V for YEARS....suddenly PhotoShop won't update what's in the clip-board....keeps pasting the one I copied before.....ie it was working fine and suddenly Stopped working. 

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. There is NO reason for this at all. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance. WCW


----------

